# Sikh Student Jailed For Stabbing Of Pregnant Muslim Love Rival



## Archived_member7 (Mar 2, 2009)

*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-497453/Sikh-student-jailed-stabbing-pregnant-Muslim-love-rival.html



Sikh student jailed for stabbing of pregnant Muslim love rival*

By JAMES TOZER
Last updated at 00:14 30 November 2007 



Add to My Stories 
A student stabbed her secret lover's pregnant wife to death while in the grip of a terrible obsession with her innocent young rival.
Mindy Sanghera, a 23-year-old Sikh, was destined for a high-flying dentistry career after a string of top exam grades when she fell in love with playboy businessman Sair Ali, a Muslim.
But when she found out he had secretly gone through with an arranged marriage to his teenage cousin, Sana Ali, and that she was pregnant, she became consumed with jealousy and decided to eliminate the woman standing between them.
*Scroll down for more...*






 Harmohinder Sanghera: Will have to serve at least 14 years of her life sentence

After writing hysterical letters in which she questioned whether she was turning into "a psycho", she waited until Mr Ali was out at Friday prayers, went round to confront 17-year-old Sana, and stabbed her more than 40 times.
In a horrifyingly brutal climax she then lifted the 11-weeks pregnant teenager's top and plunged the knife deep into her belly.
Yesterday Sanghera was found guilty of murder and jailed for life with a minimum term of 14 years.
The frenzied stabbing of a shy, innocent teenager while she carried an unborn child horrified millions, but detectives soon discovered she was the unwitting victim of an inter-religious love triangle that would scandalise two communities.


Mr Ali, whose family live in a large, detached house on the outskirts of Bury, Greater Manchester, had been betrothed to Sana, his first cousin, since she was nine.
*Scroll down for more...*





 Doomed marriage: Sair and his cousin Sana on their wedding day

But while she received a traditional, Muslim upbringing in Pakistan, back in Britain her future husband, now 25, was enjoying himself, conducting secret affairs and frequenting nightclubs.
Among his lovers was Harmohinder Kaur Sanghera, known as Mindy, a pretty Sikh student who had caught his eye after they were introduced by friends in 2005.
She is the youngest daughter of a respected Punjabi couple living in a £400,000 house in Solihull in the West Midlands.
Her father Gurnek is thought to be a manager for Royal Mail while her mother Satinder works at Marks & Spencer.
Mindy was destined for a career in medicine after achieving straight As at King Edward the Sixth Grammar School.
At the time of the killing she was approaching the end of a course at Birmingham University's School of Dentistry and had a posting lined up at one of the city's top practices.
*Scroll down for more...*





 Devastated: Sana's mother Maryam Fatima and family

She and Mr Ali, who ran his own mobile phone business, conducted their affair in £135-a-night rooms at a four-star hotel to keep it secret from their families.
By last year she was besotted with him, saying she wanted to marry him and have children together.

He told her they could never marry because his parents would never accept a Sikh daughter-in-law.
Sanghera, however, was convinced her future lay with him, and talked of converting to Islam.
Westernised and previously not particularly religious, she started to abstain from alcohol, began wearing a headscarf and eating halal food.

With Sana about to turn 17, preparations were in hand for an elaborate wedding ceremony back in Pakistan, after which she joined her husband at the family home in Bury.
Slight and shy, Sana rarely ventured outside, and friends said her only interests were cooking and cleaning.
According to her mother, Maryam Fatima, she was lonely and disappointed in her new life with her Westernised husband, who stayed out late and had little in common with her.
Mr Ali had failed to consummate the marriage on their wedding night, and he admitted he would take Viagra before having sex with her, but by the spring of this year it was announced that she was pregnant.
It ought to have been the signal to his mistress that they had no future together, but by now she was beyond reason.
Sanghera would light candle after candle when he was away, never letting the flame die out, demanded that he phone her and speak to her until she fell asleep, and wrote to him saying she wanted to be his "golden girl".
At other times she would make abusive comments about Sana or demand to know whether they had had sex the night before.
In one of her letters to him she wrote: "I think I am going crazy. I thought I could handle it and deal with cutting contact with you but I can't.
"Maybe I am a psycho, crazy, or just a fool, or maybe all of thosethings."
Rather than cut off contact altogether, Mr Ali agreed to keep seeing her until after her exams that summer, and they secretly entered a temporary Islamic marriage.
Then finally, in the words of prosecutor Peter Wright QC, in her "jealousy and desperation" and frustration at her predicament, "she allowed all reason and good sense to desert her".
They spoke by phone on the evening of Thursday, May 10, discussing going away together that weekend.
The following day, with Mr Ali at mosque and his teenage brother at college, Sanghera drove to Bury.
After duping the teenager to let her in, she went with Sana to the couple's bedroom, produced a six-and-a-half inch kitchen knife, and stabbed her 42 times.
Before fleeing, she plunged the blade into her belly.
The baby, a boy who was to have been named Abdul, would have been due last week.
Sanghera then calmly spoke to Mr Ali on the phone before returning home, leaving his sister to discover the horrific scene.
Sanghera admitted visiting Sana but claimed she had left her alive and well, and at her trial the defence suggested Mr Ali had killed her.
She looked shocked as she was found guilty of murder at Manchester Crown Court, struggling to keep her composure and fighting back tears as the sentence was announced.
In a statement to court, Sana's husband ? whose behaviour was branded "weak-willed and reprehensible" at the trial ? said he felt "indescribable" emptiness since her death.
Sana's mother said the family had finally secured justice.
"Sana will be happy today," said Mrs Fatima.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 2, 2009)

rajkhalsa ji

What is with the weekly posts about Muslims gone nutz? This is a pattern. However, you have added another angle. Now a Sikh and a Muslim have gone nutz together. I need to make a Nuzrah Fateh Ali Khan CD for you to brighten your smile.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Mar 2, 2009)

Aaad ji ..this is an example of the present situation in UK...this is just one ..we have heard quite a lot if u remember that post abt whyichosesikhism.com ...this happened recently ..so just posted ...

I use to be a fan of nusrat fateh ali...i thank him from my heart since listening to his songs made me get involved in indian classical music....now its like i rarely listen to anyting else ...


----------



## Archived_member7 (Mar 2, 2009)

such issues have damaged the social fabric...and UK is like a war zone at times ...


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 2, 2009)

rajkhalsa ji

Fateh Ali Khan is like a good friend. He has passed on but still he reaches out to give his best to the world.  Humor and passion.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 3, 2009)

I would like to share the following with all. One can see the and read the comments of all regarding this thread:Yahoo! Groups

Sat Mar 24, 2007 4:00 p

 Re: Question about Bhangra Announcement from Gurdwara Podium 


--- In learning-zone@yahoogroups.com, Harkinder Singh Chahal
<harkinder@...> wrote:
>
> Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh
>
> This is to seek Khalsaji's opinion about making announcements
from Gurdwara stage. We were approached by some members to let Sangat
know of their children want to learn Bhangra by way of making an
announcement from Gurdwara Sahib stage. I and our President believe
that although Bhangra is an art form, and is part of Panjabi culture.
However, it is not part of Sikh culture as most common usage of this
dance style leads to Chanchal-ness of mind and body. We proposed that
people organizing Bhangra lessons can advertise about it by placing
flyers outside the Diwan hall. We felt uneasy promoting it from
Gurdwara stage right after Kirtan.
>
> I have never seen any Gurdwara Sahib promoting Bhangra either.
Some members of the Sangat are adament that it absolutely harmless
thing to inform Sangat if their kids want to learn Bhangra. Please
note that venue of lessons is not in the Gurdwara building, and
Gurdwara committee has nothing to do with its planning, expenses or
registration fees etc.
>

Dear Harkinder ji,

How can one separate Miri from Piri? There is no such thing as half a
Sikh who claims to live the life of Piri only.

<<I and our President believe that although Bhangra is an art form,
and is part of Panjabi culture. However, it is not part of Sikh
culture as most common usage of this dance style leads to Chanchal-
ness of mind and body.>>

What is a Sikh culture?

Bhangra is our culture, our tradition. Bhangra is to celebrate
harvest which IK ONG KAAR bestows on us. How can dancing to share
happiness on this occasion is sacrilegious?

We should teach our kids with the help of Gurmat values how to
overcome 'Chanchalness' as you put it which in my opinion is a
derrogatary way of looking at our future generation- our paniri.

Would it be better if they get together at a hall next to the local
pub to practice Bhangra or Gidha?

We should introduce more cultural things which are not anti Gurmat
ofcourse to our kids through Gurdwaras so that they can cultivate
these values which in return may encourage them to dwell in Gurmat
values no matter what they do or where.

Tejwant




 Re: Question about Bhangra Announcement from Gurdwara Podium 

  --- In learning-zone@yahoogroups.com, Guri kaur <guri.kaur@...> wrote:
>
> Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh,
>
> This is my humble request that if Tejwant (Singh/Kaur)
can tell how
> many kids have become Gursikhs after going to see "Bhangra Blow
Out" in
> Washington D.C & other places of USA.

Guri Kaur Bhenji ,

Vaheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Vaheguru Ji Ki Fateh,

We are all products of our environment. I have no idea how many kids
have become Gursikhs after going to see "Bhangra Blow Out" in
Washington D.C & other places of USA. But thats not the point of
discussion here nor can it be taken as benchmark for the above topic.

We should remind ourselves that our kids, first generation or
second live in dual cultures in a reverse osmosis manner.We have to
adapt a bit of the culture in the country we have chosen to live in
and have nurture our kids in but our main culture and value system
remains the same whereas our kids are forced by us to adapt to our
culture, our value system which is not theirs. They are more confused
about their role playing in thier parents culture than in their own.
They are more openminded than we are. Their value system of
friendship with the opposite sex is more innocent than ours. What
they think is 'no big deal' we call it'chanchalness'. This generation
gap which is normal between parents and kids becomes exceptionally
wider because we as parents want our kids to adopt our old value
system without giving them the tools to do so. We blame our kids when
they grow older that they donot listen to us, respect us and
sometimes we donot like the company they keep outside their homes. We
expect them to understand our value system and traditions just by
following our way.We forget that it is our duty, because of our
wisdom as elders to get closer to them rather than expecting them to
do so.In order to do that we should have all kinds of cultural
activities through our Gurdwaras where all parents with the same
value system get together,which would make our kids not to look for
outsiders to perform the same activities. We will be able keep an eye
on them in this way as well. We should have basketball or any other
game tournaments, dance tournaments with the people from different
churches, Synagogues etc. where we display our bhangra and giddha
and they theirs from their own cultures. Sikhi requires an active
participation in the realm of Miri in all aspects of our lives
provided it is based on Gurmat values. As I mentioned in my earlier
post, theres no Piri without Miri. And Cultural activities are part
of Miri which can not be discarded from the place where we learn how
to practice both.

My 2cent.

Tejwant


----------



## Randip Singh (Mar 3, 2009)

This is an old story.

The girl is to blame for allowing herself to be taken in by this scum bag.


----------



## Rani Sandhu (Mar 3, 2009)

Waheguruseekr Ji,

I agree with this to some extent....bhangra, music, art, cultural activities will link our generations to our culture and they will also keep them away from trouble, drugs...also it will build social network for them as well..where they could meet ppl with similar interests, beliefs, values etc...but holding bhangra competition at the gurdwara would be a huge debate.....it doesn't have to do with generation gap...I would say it has to be do education, and knowledge...I mean I know ppl that are much older than me, almost of double my age..but they have such great views on youth, culture, social issues.  I mean...in terms of holding bhangra competition..it all depends what type of music will be played...Gurdwara is a peaceful place....suppose to be for praying, to some extent social network...it connects you to your spiritual side...therefore holding bhangra competitions at the gurdwara in my opinion is not appropriate...yes you could ask the committee to distribute the infor to the public ie: keep pamphalets, flyers for the public....or maybe have a seperate unit nearby gurdwara to carry out these competitions but NOT AT THE GURDWARA...I mean to me...its just weird....


----------



## Rani Sandhu (Mar 3, 2009)

And again about that girl so called "Mindy"...some ppl just don't have self-steam...she could have done better....


----------



## Randip Singh (Mar 3, 2009)

This news was absolutely everywhere:

Harmohinder Kaur Sanghera- get life imprisonment for killing her lover’s pregnant wife


----------



## Randip Singh (Mar 3, 2009)

Rani Sandhu said:


> And again about that girl so called "Mindy"...some ppl just don't have self-steam...she could have done better....




I think you hit the nail on the head. This girl has no self esteem. She allowed herself to be used, like a piece of meat.


----------



## ugsbay (Mar 4, 2009)

What a silly silly girl....a waste of talent and life,what did she see in that guy anyway?he did not care about her if he went and got married in pakistan,well diserves what she got anyway.......she will have plenty of time to rethink her own religion and all others now....our girls should try sticking with our own,...if he married another 4 wiives wich he is permitted to do would she have killed all of them i wonder?....feel sorry for that poor girls family....


----------

